# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Are beauty contests harmful?

## Bluehacks

Beauty contests are popular in many parts of the world. The biggest, the Miss World competition, has been running annually since 1951, and although it is less popular in the UK now than it was in 1968, when it attracted 27.5 million TV viewers, it attracts an enormous worldwide audience - around 3 billion viewers in 115 countries. There are beauty contests for various categories of age, sex and sexuality; this topic focuses on adult womens beauty contests as overwhelmingly the most popular and high-profile version. Note that there are difficult technical issues about running this debate: it probably works best as a values debate on whether beauty contests are a good thing or not, but this kind of comparison motion is frowned upon in some policy-based debating circles. Proposing a ban on beauty contests might be met with various entirely valid opposition lines on enforceability and warped priorities (what about porn?), which would tend to undermine the point of the debate.


*My opinion

Beauty contests promote an ideal of female beauty to which only a minority of women can realistically aspire, but which adds to the pressure on all women to conform to it. This can be harmful to women by encouraging dieting, eating disorders and cosmetic surgery, or simply by making them feel inadequate and ugly*.

----------


## *Fatima*

I am aginst of beauty contests

----------


## dsjeya

i am 4 beauty cotest
female body is beautiful
such cotest will encourage more woman to be beaut conscious
it is a harmless entertainment

----------


## RAHEN

i am also 4 beauty contest.

----------


## dsjeya

men show their muscle power in sports and contest
y not woman their fat power(beauty)
thank u rahen

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

I am not against beauty contests. Women who are forthgoing enough to participate  in  it might as well !

I dont think  it is   "harmful" to anyone ..Just another form of entertainment for the masses ..

----------


## Muzna

i dont think so it is good source of entertainment to display a women and use her as a source of money

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> i dont think so it is good source of entertainment to display a women and use her as a source of money


But why target beauty contests ? Look at other fields like modelling, acting.. All of them thrive on the same factor..

----------


## dsjeya

bombay high court allowed dances in bar
thank u simi
muzna u can have your own views

----------


## Evian

I agree with muzna, how come men shows are not as popular? And why do men need undressed women to entertain them?

----------


## murali614

This will not be stopped untill Government Prevents it fully

----------


## dsjeya

beauty contest is not cabret

----------


## symone

beauty contests are not harmful unless pride and jealousy takes place

----------


## dsjeya

men r worried

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> I agree with muzna, how come men shows are not as popular? And why do men need undressed women to entertain them?


In that case, you should ban women acting in films, and ban modelling too !

In fact, there is more exploitation and exposure going on those fields, compared to beauty contests .. 

So why is it that only beauty contests are being targetted ???

----------


## dsjeya

it is natural,opposite poles attract
men have power,women have beauty

----------


## Evian

Because it's a meat market, Simi...And women in movies are not all that kosher either  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

u can exibit only what u have
woman have beautiful body,god's gift

----------


## Evian

Dsjeya, women are capable of a lot more than just displaying their bodies. Are you implying that women have only bodies and nothing else?

Besides that whatever happened to the traditional modesty? As far as I can remember Indian women regardless of their religion have always been modest, see any old movie or song or even the magazines. Why such a quick u-turn in ideologies? Is it because the West is undressing their women? But that doesn't mean that we should all jump onto the bandwagon too. Shedding clothes does not liberate a woman.

----------


## mytonse

Well i am for it provided it is done ona safe and fair basis.

The competition should be fair as to crown the real beauty and not to who gives a better night out!!

Limits should be put forth everywhere!!

----------


## dsjeya

i am 4 beauty contest  even after evians post

----------


## Evian

Way to go Dsjeya, that's a woman of substance  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Can any one let me know whats the purpose of beauty contest?

----------


## Muzna

i think its a source to earn money and a cheap way for satisfaction of eyes whatever it is i am against beauty contest coz our religion has given women an honourable place in the society her right place is her home and not the stages and tv's and those so called contests

----------


## dsjeya

to make woman beauty conscious,an entertainment
money 4 some
tourism

----------


## Evian

Agree with muzna

----------


## Evian

The only purpose of beauty contests is to obtain entertainment and or publicity at the expense of exposing women. For third world countries it brings fame at a low cost. Easy way to advertise at a global level. I see it as a degradation of women as a whole.

----------


## dsjeya

evian

how many women take part in beauty contest copared to woman involved in flesh trade
it generates lot of employment
woman r not to be cofined in home,they do have lots of talent

----------


## Evian

That's exactly what I'm talking about dsjeya, if women have so many talents then why limit them to parading in bikinis?

----------


## dsjeya

evian
a sense of beauty is joy 4 ever
to wear bikni a woman must have very very healthy and attractivebody
how many woman r capable
many r pumpkins,another many r bony

----------


## Majid

http://utah.indymedia.org/news/2003/12/6936.php

a few paragraphs in this article are about disadvantages of such contests...

----------


## RAHEN

majid u have done a great job by posting dis. it has got something of knowledge and value- i read it 3 times but wanna read it cause it indicates reasons and logic.
Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## Ash

oh yeh article main ne pehlay b deekha hai, kisi ne deekhaya tha.. 

u r rite rahen.. thanks 4 sharing majid.

----------


## dsjeya

jealous woman r against beauty contest

----------


## Ostentatious

whats the main motive behind a beauty contest?

"OH IM BETTER LOOKING THAN YOU"

.....Sound pathetic?  Problem solved.

----------


## Endurer

> jealous woman r against beauty contest


Speaking through experiences?

----------


## dsjeya

a beautiful woman is the gossip of any women gatherings
endurer

----------


## mytonse

on mark Dsjeya!!

----------


## Endurer

> a beautiful woman is the gossip of any women gatherings
> endurer


When you use the term 'beautiful', are you paying attention towards real (internal) beauty? or are you trying to bring the materialistic aspect of beauty in limelight?

----------


## mytonse

Well depends ..

my view..

Beauty contests are a good source of entertainment..Actually better than Bollywood fils nowdays..The thing is Internal beauty idmore recognised than any kind of materlistic beauty!!

Its true that we all yearn for materialistic  beauty .....but i swear in millions of cases i hav seen the guys marry the ones with internal beauties..A good examples are the leading ladies in Tv serils..Many often  are glowing just 
to show of their materials..

----------


## dsjeya

i am 4 external beauty

----------


## mytonse

Well..i thought u would go for internal beauty ..eitherways....Beauty contests arent harmful !!

----------


## dsjeya

harmful to who ?
A.contestants
B.Males
C.Otherwomen
answer myto
how will u findout inner beauty

----------


## mytonse

I sadi it aint harmful..HArmful for all o fthem beo....

The contestants are degraded,many use scruplous bed times with the producers and high rankers to get into a nomination

Males lose their current life thinking abt them..BAd enough

Women ..they go under infinite surgeries to become  beautiful....


Innerbeauty is the sign of a homely face..The face which yet common catches u r attention and love strikes it there..!!

----------


## dsjeya

if u can make money with god given koowledge y not woman use their god' gift

----------


## marupudi

"We are always told beauty is only skin deep, but beauty pageants say, 'No it does matter, you can get money for college if you look good"

----------


## Evian

Yeh rite, so how many ladies that won the pagaents went on to get college degrees? Most of them in india landed in bollywood.

----------


## ~Shreya~

^^thats true, alot of the beauty pagent winners use that publoicity to get somehwhere like acting, singing or any of those celebrity type careers. many of the winners do good things fo rlike a year and then forget about it,.

----------


## dsjeya

what harm they caused

----------


## star_lite

They are most definately harmful coz first of all this industry is highly competitive so there is constant pressure to be the best. Not that there is something wrong with being the best. Psychologically its harmful to the contestant/models coz they have to keep themselves thin all the time and coz of that most of them are anorexic and constant voice in their mind buries their self-esteem down to nothing and therefore lead to worse things like suicide.
Secondly, coz of the need to be beautiful people have all turned to plastic surgury. Some have had so many that they have lost count and forgotten what they really looked like. Thats a way of saying that what God created u is not good enough according to human standards. Surgery only should be used for accident victims and people who are born with birth abnormalities.

All anyone sees is the outer cover as of today. I for one can hardly find people who are willing to know who u are.

----------


## dsjeya

any sprtsman has to undergo same ordeal
possesiveness of male and jealousy of women r against beauty contest

----------


## pkd1710

No, I don't think it is harmful. It is an industry and whether we like it or dislike it a section of women likes to portay their sexuality and we guys to like to enjoy it. Nobody forces anybody to do it..

as long as that sanctity is maintained then I don't think beauty contests should be banned.

----------

